# Information/ Ideas



## Miana (Nov 4, 2020)

We are planning to buy a property before the end of this year. We hope to develop it into self-catering/ B & B as well as a home. I am currently working full time in a remote position and have the freedom to work from anywhere. My husband is self-employed and runs his own business. At the moment, we plan to remain in the UK, once the restrictions are lifted and everyone is safe, we plan to travel and intend to spend equal amounts of time in Portugal and the UK developing the business and working remotely.

I was wondering what our options are in regard to visas and plans to eventually live full time in Portugal. I have 3 children under the age of 18 however my son turns 18 next year. My older 2 are planning to go to Uni/ College in Portugal and my youngest would be in high school. I am aware of the golden visa however I was wondering what other options are available to us. 

Thanks so much for your time


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

Are you both non-EU (e.g. UK or other) citizens? If so then I would say the golden visa is the route to go...


----------



## Miana (Nov 4, 2020)

we are both non-EU , is there no other option - I did have a look at the website but it doesn't really give details of like an Entrepreneurs Visa ,. . etc


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

All 8 variations of the golden visa are listed here SEF - Serviço de Estrangeiros e Fronteiras
As you can see some are geared towards entrepreneurship, creation of jobs in Portugal. The easiest way, as you plan to buy property anyway, is to buy property that qualifies under the rules set out on the SEF website.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Miana said:


> I was wondering what our options are in regard to visas and plans to eventually live full time in Portugal.


If your assets and income are sufficient, you could apply for the D7 visa (also known as D and Type 1). However, it wouldn't allow you to spend half your time outside the country until you're granted permanent residence. You can apply for that after 5 years. All the requirements but one are easy to meet. The not easy one is acquiring the Portuguese language ability needed to pass a CEFR level A2 test.
Common European Framework of Reference for Languages 

If you want, I can provide more info about sufficient income and time allowed outside the country.


----------



## LuciaFragoso (Jul 15, 2020)

Miana said:


> We are planning to buy a property before the end of this year. We hope to develop it into self-catering/ B & B as well as a home. I am currently working full time in a remote position and have the freedom to work from anywhere. My husband is self-employed and runs his own business. At the moment, we plan to remain in the UK, once the restrictions are lifted and everyone is safe, we plan to travel and intend to spend equal amounts of time in Portugal and the UK developing the business and working remotely.
> 
> I was wondering what our options are in regard to visas and plans to eventually live full time in Portugal. I have 3 children under the age of 18 however my son turns 18 next year. My older 2 are planning to go to Uni/ College in Portugal and my youngest would be in high school. I am aware of the golden visa however I was wondering what other options are available to us.
> 
> Thanks so much for your time


Hi Miana, as you are going to buy a property maybe golden visa would suit you. You have different possibilities in terms of amount of investment and has many advantages. Other visas options can work too. I can explain in more detail the differences between them. IT depends very much also on what you need too. Please let me know in case I can help.
Thank you
Kind regards,
Lúcia Fragoso


----------



## Pauletthp (Oct 26, 2020)

This website (with pertinent country ending) will give you opportunities to submit Visa


----------



## Pauletthp (Oct 26, 2020)

www.vfs.global.com/portugal/USA will give you access to Visas pertinent to where you are citizen


----------



## Miana (Nov 4, 2020)

LuciaFragoso said:


> Hi Miana, as you are going to buy a property maybe golden visa would suit you. You have different possibilities in terms of amount of investment and has many advantages. Other visas options can work too. I can explain in more detail the differences between them. IT depends very much also on what you need too. Please let me know in case I can help.
> Thank you
> Kind regards,
> Lúcia Fragoso


Hi, we have been looking at different properties, 4 -5 bedrooms, gardens , etc


----------



## LuciaFragoso (Jul 15, 2020)

Miana said:


> Hi, we have been looking at different properties, 4 -5 bedrooms, gardens , etc


Hi Miana,
How is the search going?
Do you need help with that? Have you decided already where in Portugal would you like to live? If you need some help or advice on both please let me know. I can give you my suggestions.
Thank you
Kind regards,
Lúcia Fragoso


----------

